# Anyone else having problems with glib/gtk2?



## vsoto (Dec 11, 2009)

Last night I upgraded nautilus hoping that the "network://" problem would be solved.
I used something like "portupgrade -rR nautilus". It upgraded a about 45 packages but when I tried to use X xfce4-session dumped core. I tried different wm and some of them worked, like kde and fluxbox but others didn't.

It appears that many of the apps that depend on glib and/or gtk like emacs and evince are broken. They print a warning about g_get_prgname called several times and then they dump core. 

I tried to downgrade glib and gtk2 and recompile but it still doesn't work.

I'm running 7.2-RELEASE on amd64.

Is anyone else having this problem? Any ideas?

v.


----------



## crsd (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you paste full output from those apps?


----------



## zeiz (Dec 11, 2009)

I would update ports and then reinstall all the packages:

```
# portsnap fetch update
# pkg_delete -a
# pkg_add -r portupgrade
# pkg_add -r xorg
# pkg_add -r gnome2
# pkg_add -r xfce
# portupgrade -a
```


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 11, 2009)

vsoto said:
			
		

> I'm running 7.2-RELEASE on amd64.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem? Any ideas?
> 
> v.



I used to run 7.2-RELEASE on amd64. I did a portupgrade against a port but I don't remember what it was, and somehome it broke my xfce. I don't remember what the exact error was, but I couldn't start my xfce at all and it'll generate a core dump.

If I'm not mistaken I ended up rebuilding my xfce4 from the scratch to get it to work.


----------



## vsoto (Dec 11, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> Can you paste full output from those apps?



With emacs I get:

```
(02:24:57 <vsoto>)0 > emacs

(emacs:12524): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
:1: error: unexpected character `\1', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
:1: error: unexpected character `\1', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
Fatal error (11)Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```

`emacs -nw` works fine. OpenOffice depends on gtk2 but it runs fine, so I'm not sure where the problem is.

v.


----------



## crsd (Dec 11, 2009)

What are the contents of ~/.gtkrc-2.0?


----------



## vsoto (Dec 11, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> What are the contents of ~/.gtkrc-2.0?



I just figured out by looking at this thread that
the cause of the crashes is some fonts in ~/.fonts causing pango to crash. 

The glib warning is still there but the apps run fine. The gtk2 warning seems to only show up when running kde4 but it isn't what caused the crash.

Thanks a lot!

v.


----------

